# Need extra cash?



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

The missus was bored the other day and started tidying her drawers. I noticed her pile of jewellery i.e broken earings, old gold chains which she will never wear. I am well versed in weighing in scrap copper so told her to take her stash to the jewellers and use any cash to buy something that she does want.
£420!!!!!!!!!!! for a few broken gold earings, a bracelet and a couple of chains.
She was nervous and said to the jeweller that she felt a bit like a scumbag. Jeweller replied that this is now his main activity, everyone is doing it as the price of gold has rocketed.

Go raid the wifes stuff now, chances are she wont miss a few bits


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

If your doing this make sure you do go to reputable Jewellers as above and not the cash4gold type setups. Jewellers will always give you a fair price at least.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

And shop around for the best £ per gram there is a huge difference between shops.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Definitely shop around. My mum recently did this with some bits she forgot about and the difference in prices was quite astonishing- and I read some bad things about the low prices cash4gold type places offer you.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 3, 2008)

9ct gold is about £10.30 per gram today so a good pawn broker or jewellers should be paying £8 per gram.


----------

